# CASES... your opinion



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2007)

im wanting to get a new case. i need your opinions. tell me what case you would reccomend and for what reason you believe it's THE ONE.

here is what's going inside...
evga 680i board with a c2q q6600
2x 8800 ultra's (remember..these are HUGE)
2x wd raptors 1x 500gig wd
enermax galaxy 1000watt DXX(very long, lots of cabling)
1x dvdrw

the possibilty of water cooling is in the near future so keep that in mind.

thanks in advance


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 4, 2007)

coolermaster stacker 832.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119121&Tpk=coolermaster+stacker+832


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 4, 2007)

Coolermaster CM690 or Cosmo 1000


----------



## JacKz5o (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the new Cosmos 1000 a lot. If only it had a window, it would definitely be The One.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 4, 2007)

Silverstone TJ07B. Just look at it and you will see why, cleanest design ever.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Nov 4, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I like the new Cosmos 1000 a lot. If only it had a window, it would definitely be The One.



Performance-PCs.com modded a bunch of the popular cases out there with side windows, including the Cosmos.  But expect to pay a grip for them.


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2007)

antec 900
great case for aircooling, and it's loks good aswell


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2007)

the Cosmos is deff one to look at.. its the best latest release if you ask me.. has alot of space too.

 the antec 900 is decent.. but I think you have a bigger budget. I just got myself the Silverstone tj09 (no door) I love the build quality and it has LOTS of space to work in.. you should look at the tj-07 tj-09 or 10 and the cosmos.. any one of those will cool your stuff good.. oh and the coolmaster stacker series aswell, but Ive read the tj-09 has better cooling performance than it... I just got my tj-09 because I liked the look of it, and it uses high quality material (thick Aluminum).

 the Silverstone tj-07 is the ultimate case though.. you can mount 2x 240mm rads in the bottom compartment along with your pump elc.. the case is a godsend for water cooling.. just costly.. but GREAT craftmanship. a few cool aftermarket parts things for it too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2007)

pt said:


> antec 900
> great case for aircooling, and it's loks good aswell



im cuurently using a 900...sorry i forgot to mention that. great case though!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Chewy said:


> the Cosmos is deff one to look at.. its the best latest release if you ask me.. has alot of space too.
> 
> the antec 900 is decent.. but I think you have a bigger budget. I just got myself the Silverstone tj09 (no door) I love the build quality and it has LOTS of space to work in.. you should look at the tj-07 tj-09 or 10 and the cosmos.. any one of those will cool your stuff good.. oh and the coolmaster stacker series aswell, but Ive read the tj-09 has better cooling performance than it... I just got my tj-09 because I liked the look of it, and it uses high quality material (thick Aluminum).
> 
> the Silverstone tj-07 is the ultimate case though.. you can mount 2x 240mm rads in the bottom compartment along with your pump elc.. the case is a godsend for water cooling.. just costly.. but GREAT craftmanship. a few cool aftermarket parts things for it too.



yes, i agree... tjo7 is god of all cases for water cooling.... im thinking about the tj09 though... i want something new


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> im cuurently using a 900...sorry i forgot to mention that. great case though!



forgot to see your sys specs 
have you looked into lian li cases?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2007)

pt said:


> forgot to see your sys specs
> have you looked into lian li cases?



yeah... hard to find.... expensive... and, i couldn't bare to see it get scratched. too nice!!!

i was thinking about the pc-v1200b http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112066

also the temjin tj09 is tempting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163073


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2007)

pssst, tj09 its spacious. thing I dont like about the Li-Lian cases is that thier always upside down mobo practically, I can see things getting fairly hot up on the top of the case a bit since theres no top exausr fans.. but if your going to be water cooling the heat up there wont be bad.. otherwise I think you would need some serious fans.

 I like the tj-09, theres alot of modding guides/peoples mods you can take ideas from.. its great for water cooling you can fit a Thermochill rad up top and even a 360mm rad will work/fit up top nicely.. I had bought some water cooling stuff off tpu so I have a 240mm up top and a 120mm on the rear exaust.. not done my build yet waiting on some parts still.

 heres some links.
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1080113&page=47
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144567
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1218788
http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index....id=1345377&pagenumber=1&msgcount=29&subpage=1  <<thermalchill rad mount with 35mm fans :O

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42537  << my Project Log

  I would of went with the tj-07 but I was not to fond of its looks + I found it to be a bit to much case for my needs (I dont bother sli elc, cant afford that really lol). Theres nothing wrong with the TJ-07 though, if you like its looks its still an excelent case with prob the best cooling option you could ever get in a case... rads separated from the main chamber, and lots of cooling fans free to air cool the rest.. just need the 3.25 to 5.25 bay/drive adaptor that silverstone makes.

 Good Luck!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2007)

does anyone know the difference between the tj09 and the tj10? they look almost the same.

i've decided on 2 cases... either the lian li pc-v1200b plusII or the silverstone temjin tj09


----------



## panchoman (Nov 4, 2007)

cooler master cosmos or stacker 832  nzxt zero maybe?


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2007)

the tj-10 is just a tad bit updated.. nothing much. I think it has something to do with the intake 120mm fan thing, ohyeah it has a card holding bracket for long cards like the 8800gtx and the door. I dont like doors, since my comp stays under my desk.. and this case will fit perfectly there.. Im just going to stealth mod my drives to give it a clean look.. should get started on that today 

 A case is more personal preference and budget, there are many nice high end cases out there as have been mentioned.. go with what one you like the most 

 ps- oh and the tj-09 as would the Li-Lian, are pre set-up for stealth modding tis cool. (adjustable depth)

http://www.casemodgod.com/drive_stealthing.htm


----------



## smartphone (Nov 4, 2007)

panchoman said:


> cooler master cosmos or stacker 832  nzxt zero maybe?



I heard that cosmos has overheating issues.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ you mean dead spots? like upper optical drive bay? that case has plenty of fans and you can add some custom internal fans to it.

 theres a review here on tpu with that case.. Im sure it does not have any real overheating issues it has enough top exhaust, maybe it does need some more internal fans to circulate the air more inside the case.


----------



## smartphone (Nov 5, 2007)

Chewy said:


> ^^ you mean dead spots? like upper optical drive bay? that case has plenty of fans and you can add some custom internal fans to it.
> 
> theres a review here on tpu with that case.. Im sure it does not have any real overheating issues it has enough top exhaust, maybe it does need some more internal fans to circulate the air more inside the case.



I've read reviews on newegg and many people commented on higher temps, especially in harddrive bay. It seems like the case was designed for water cooling, not air. It is my opinion after some research, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Protius (Nov 5, 2007)

Silverston TJ series, pretty much any Lian-Li, Cosmos looks very nice as well


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

Get the Thermaltake Kandalf LCS. Has a triple radiator in the front for when you do go water cooling. 

http://thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Kandalf_lcs/vd4000bws.asp


----------



## Oliver (Nov 5, 2007)

*NZXT/ Zalman*

defintely NZXT Lexa blackline (OC ready)






Or Zalmann Fatality


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2007)

Gah!!! I woudlnt buy any of the fagtality products on the market.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 5, 2007)

*Entirely your choice*



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Gah!!! I woudlnt buy any of the fagtality products on the market.



It's up to you, the case is nice though; however i'm a NZXT fan myself.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 5, 2007)

I want that Zalman case so bad, I always have...so expensive though


----------



## peach1971 (Nov 5, 2007)

> fagtality products


 

I guess my final case will be the Lian Li PC-V350A (µATX):















I wonder about the thermal related effects a upright sitting CPU cooler could have.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 5, 2007)

Get the PC-A70BW...its the case I'm getting...that should be reason enough


----------



## Chewy (Nov 5, 2007)

Ive heard that the fatality case has issues with its cooling ability.

 I think he should get a Silverstone still  maybe add a rad box (if he dont mind how far it sticks off the back of the case). That would give him all the cases exaust cooling to remove the heat off his duel cards and internals, while he cools the main heat componants with the 360mm rad.

 Or ofc he could do that with a li-lian too, like the v1200 series.


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm currently using the Antec 900.  Really good case for cooling.  However, it sucks in dust/lint like crazy.  I gotta clean it out once every month.  

I'm building a second computer for work, and I'll be using this 3D Mars case by Gigabyte.  It's nice and clean.


----------



## hugz (Nov 5, 2007)

Lian Li PC-V2000B Plus II


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 6, 2007)

The ULTIMATE box!


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 6, 2007)

Coolermaster 830

Open mesh on all sides, sexy brushed aluminium, heaaaaps of space, ease of access.
Space for up to 9 120mm fans without any modding. Space for 1000 watt psus.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, how much do you want to spend? If your budget is not, a budget then there is only one case.


 Thermaltake Sword.



















But good luck finding one 

 In reality.. I can only suggest Thermaltake and Coolermaster.


----------



## largon (Nov 18, 2007)

Lian Li PC-A16b

Perfect in size and reasonable in price. 
Functionality, quality, and none of that flashy _crap_.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 18, 2007)

Holy crap I want that TT Sword case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 19, 2007)

i still cant decide. im just gonna start ordering a few at a time until i found the one i like the most.


----------



## craigo (Nov 19, 2007)

a word of warning: my TJ-09 came with the window fit very poorly...the fitting holes dont line up and the window and side panel are bowed and the perspex is cracked around one of the screws because of this....also the side panels are poorly fit and rattle due to them being thin and so many fans....this was about the top of my budget when purchased and i figuere i wouldnt have to buy a new case for a while.....i was kinda right in many ways the build quality is good..but the flaws it has for such an expensive case force me to post negatively and not recomend the temjin to others....try a lian-li

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1042.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2007)

I've been a fan of the Apevia x Jupiter because of the fact that it has the cpu temp on the computer and fan control..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144205

but my next computer rig I really want is this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

but, since you say its a work type one that maybe work related.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129017


----------

